# Prayers needed for me



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

First of all, I want to say "HI" to all my SM friends and to all the new SM people and fluffs I've not yet met. I've not been around much the past 6 months due to health issues. In May I was diagnosed with stage 4 cervical cancer. I've undergone radiation treatment and now going through chemo. I was not going to post this on SM, but I finally decided I would due to the incredible power of prayer. You all were there for my girls, Piper and Lola when they got into the rat poison a few years ago. With all your prayers and well wishes they pulled through without any side effects. I still can't thank everyone enough for being there for me during that time.

So now I could use the same support. I sure could use those same prayers and well wishes. I have a Caringbridge website, CaringBridge / kim pfliger / Welcome, that tells of my story and I will be updating as time goes on. Please read it if you would like and check back for updates.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Kim, I am so sorry to hear this! I will definitely say a prayer for you! and please give kisses to the girls from me.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry Kim, I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending prayers your way.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

BIG prayers coming your way.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kim, i'm so sorry to hear this, you will definitely be in my prayers! :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I hope that soon you will be well enough to post so that this newcomer can get to know you...until then warm wishes for a complete recovery.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

get well wishes, and lots of prayers are coming your way, big hug...you are already a fighter!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Kim , I'm so sorry you have this 'battle' to fight but I too believe in the power of prayer and even those who tend toward 'positive thoughts' and 'good wishes' all play a role in the good outcomes that we seek.

I also believe that keeping up the determination to 'win' has huge value! 

The prayers will be going out daily for you till you achieve VICTORY! :thumbsup:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Kim))) You will be in my prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi my name is Deborah and I will be praying for you. God still performs miracles and he is able to make you well again. We must have faith and I do because I have seen his handiwork in my own life. God loves you and you are in my prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry you have to face this Kim. Many prayers are sent your way, I know you can beat it!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Cancer just sucks! I am Stage 4 breast cancer and know what you are going through. I will keep you in my prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh Kim, I am soooooooooooo sorry to hear this news. I am not someone who 'prays' but you better believe I'll be making an exception for you. I feel so awful that I had no idea that you've been going through this. 

For those of you who don't know Kim, she is truly an amazing person. Funny, loyal, kind, smart and so devoted to her babies. She deserves every prayer she can get!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

so sorry you have to go through this. My neighboor has a Caringbridge website too. She has pancreatic cancer. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You're in our hearts .I'm so sorry you're going through this... So many are and it's scary. Sending hugs and healing to you...


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

many prayers will be said for you rayer:rayer:rayer:. I hope your chemo goes smoothly for you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am sorry to hear of this awful hand you have been dealt. We will definitely keep you in our thoughts and prayers. Try to keep your head up, a positive attitude goes a long way in fighting the battle with cancer. Hugs to you and your girls.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sorry you have to deal with this. I am keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Kim!!! Of course you are in my prayers! I will keep track on Caringbridge. That's a wonderful blog site. I'm rooting for you, kiddo!!! xoxo ~Brit


----------



## Oscar (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't have to know someone to wish them and pray for a speedy recovery and You WILL Recover from this! Have faith, think Positive and surround yourself with Good People. You WILL Fight this!!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

You will definetly be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm saying prayers for your strength on the way to a complete recovery. 

Blessings.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Kim, be assured you are in my prayers. 

Love and hugs,


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Kim, thank you for coming to us and letting us share this with you. We will continue to lift you in prayer until victory is achieved. God is the ultimate physician.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kim, I am so sorry you have to endure all of this. Of course you will be in my prayers and thoughts. And, I will read your story on the Caringbridge website. Please keep in touch with us here on SM ... we do care. 

((((((( Kim )))))))


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Kim. My heart and prayers are with you. I'll light some candles for you today.
Xxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Kim God is hearing our prayers that you have a complete recovery.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so very sorry to read this, Kim.

I am sending you lots and lots and lots of prayers

(((hugs)))


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Kim, I am so very sorry that you are having to face this fight. But I am glad you are not alone in it, that your family has been so supportive and I am also glad you shared it with us here so we can send the power of prayer to build your own strength up as you need it. Hugs from Mom and I. :grouphug: 



bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh Kim, I am soooooooooooo sorry to hear this news. I am not someone who 'prays' but you better believe I'll be making an exception for you. I feel so awful that I had no idea that you've been going through this.
> 
> For those of you who don't know Kim, she is truly an amazing person. Funny, loyal, kind, smart and so devoted to her babies. She deserves every prayer she can get!


I have to second what Stacy has said here. I met Kim at nationals in Washington, and she and her husband both made a big impression on Mom and I. Then when we saw her again at the nationals in Atlanta she was just so wonderful and helpful when I was going through the nerves of showing Cadie and Cacia at nationals. I don't know what I would have done without her. Stacy's adjectives are right on "funny, loyal, kind, smart and yes devoted" to her family of humans and pets. I hope many more of you get the chance to meet her at nationals next year. rayer:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Kim,prayers are on the way sweetheart.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up prayers and hoping you will get well very, very soon!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Kim, I am so sorry to hear about your illness. I so missed you in Texas at the speciality show. I really enjoy Dennis and your company. Please know that I am sending positive thoughts and many prayers your way. This is a nasty disease and you are way to young and lively to have it. I know you will beat it cause like you said, you are stubborn and you won't let this beat you. Of course, lots of prayers will be coming your way.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry you are going through this. I will kepp you in my prayers.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you everyone for ALL the prayers. It really warms my heart how SM pulls together in times of neeed. You have no idea how much this means to me. It really does bring tears to my eyes reading all the kind words, even from those who don't know me.

Stacy and Carina, I really do love you guys. Thank you for the special words. Yes, I cried while readiing them. Lynda, (((hugs))) to you and John. You guys are dear friends and Dennis and I enjoy spending time with you at Nationals.

OMGosh, I just can't help myself from crying when I think of how special SM is and the wonderful people who make it what it is. You all are such a blessing to me in my time of need. I truely thank you from my heart.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:grouphug:Sending you prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh my gosh Kim. Prayers and thoughts are headed your way. My heart goes out to you.
jennifer


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Prayers for strength and healing.


----------

